# Goblet making



## JC WOODTURNING

Here are just 5 pictures I have of about 10 that describe the steps I use to make a goblet. The main points I want to make are the center piece has to be as square as you can make it, the outside pieces should overlap each other as they go around. Don't try to miter the corners because if you do the finished product comes out with straight lines. Be aware of the grain and how it will affect the finished look. I have since refined this method. These are pictures of my first attempt at goblet making but the principle is the same for each. This is Brazilian Satinwood and Morado. The Bocote goblet I posted earlier had an extra step by gluing a veneer of Maple around the square center stock before applying the outside Morado pieces. Hope this will help explain my methods and I welcome any improvements anyone has on how I do it. By the way, I have since bought more clamps all the same kind and size so I don't use the collection of clamps you see in this picture. That was a real bear.


----------



## Foresta Design

That is awesome. Do you think this could be scaled Down for say pen blanks. What would you say would be some pitfalls for scaling down?


----------



## JC WOODTURNING

It is real tough. This type of segmented wood turning has it's size limits both in small and large. The hardest part is getting the exact center of the center square stock. Being just 1/32" off center will change the appearance when it is smaller and the smaller it is the more precise the center has to be. Give it a try. The smallest one I tried was a wizards wand and that was about twice the size of a pen and it came out OK. Clamps to glue it all together could be the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Foresta Design

When you say change the appearance are you meaning the symmetry?


----------



## JC WOODTURNING

Yes, but sometimes that might be a good thing. The big problem is one side might disappear (carved off) if the center is off. It's hard to describe some of the pitfalls but I guess that's why I have had a lot of expensive fire wood over the past few years. Trial and error is always the normal in wood working lessons. I have a few tricks I use to find the center of a square piece of wood that does not involve a ruler or drawing a line across corners. I have found the eye can be better than a ruler anyway.


----------



## john lucas

The easiest way to describe the symmetry problem is the points on some of the details will be taller or shorter than the other ones if your off center. The "leaves" would also be wider or narrower. It's quite challenging to get it right and he's done a good job.


----------



## robert421960

that is a nice goblet:thumbsup:
and a very informative post


----------



## JC WOODTURNING

Thanks John, you said it better than I could have....


----------



## Hwood

Thanks for sharing


----------

